# Berufswunsch Informatik Lehrer



## Fusselkorn (2. September 2012)

Guten Abend liebe Leute,

Ich mache im Moment mein Fachabitur als Informationstechnischer Assistent (ITA) mit Berufsausbildung, das ganze dauert 3 Jahre und ich habe mir überlegt das wenn ich die 3 Jahre schaffen sollte ich gerne an meiner Alten Schule die in 2 Jahren eine Gesamtschule ist Informatik unterrichten würde. Also dafür sorgen das die Systeme in Ordnung ist, um die Netzwerke kümmern und so weiter.
Jetzt wäre meine frage kann ich mit dem Fachabitur überhaupt an der Schule arbeiten? Und wenn ja was wäre es für eine Berufs Art?
Ich hoffe ihr könnt mit helfen.
Mit freundlichen Grüßen Fusselkorn


----------



## Schrottinator (2. September 2012)

Müssen Lehrer nicht heutzutage mindestens 2 Fächer unterrichten? Außerdem kann es gut sein, dass wenn du Lehrer bist, du nicht an deine alte Schule geratest sondern auf eine andere kommst.


----------



## Fusselkorn (2. September 2012)

Das mit den 2 Fächern hatte ich mir auch schon überlegt da könnte ich als zweites Fach Metallwerken nehmen da ich bei ITA auch viel mit schweißen und Bohren zu tun habe.


----------



## Konov (2. September 2012)

Versteh ich das jetzt richtig, du willst mit dem Fachabi dann als Lehrer arbeiten...
Aber muss man nicht Lehramt studieren, bzw. in deinem Fall sowas wie Berufsschullehramt Metallverarbeitung/Elektrotechnik ?


----------



## kaepteniglo (2. September 2012)

Du musst erstmal ein Studium auf Lehramt absolvieren:

http://www.lehrer-werden.de/lw.php?zeigen&seite=6132

Dauert für Sekundarstufe I 7-9 Semester und bei Sekundarstufe II 9 Semester inkl. 1. Staatsexamen

Anschließend kommt dann das Referendariat von 24 Monaten. Und darin dann das 2. Staatsexamen.

Wenn du das alles fertig hast, kommt es auf das Bundesland an, ob du überhaupt eingestellt wirst. Selbst mit einem sehr gutem 2. Staatsexamen (1,3er Schnitt) wird man nicht automatisch übernommen.

Als Queereinsteiger, was du ja bist, wirst du garantiert nicht unterrichten dürfen.

PS: Mit einem Fachabi musst du sicherlich auch erstmal eine Eignungsprüfung an der Uni deiner Wahl absolvieren, damit du da überhaupt ein Studium beginnen kannst. Mit einem Fachabi kannst du aber Problemlos an einer FH studieren, wo es aber keinen Lehramtsstudiengang geben dürfte.


----------



## spectrumizer (2. September 2012)

Wenn man so diese Anforderungen liest und dann auf der anderen Seite sieht, was Lehrer heute alles leisten und gleichzeitig aushalten müssen, wie wenig Zeit sie sich für einzelne Schüler nehmen können und wie wenig sie dabei verdienen, könnte man denken, es handelt sich dabei um einen schlechten Scherz.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (3. September 2012)

Man muss das schon wirklich mögen glaub ich. wird ja wohl niemand des geldes wegen machen.
unser info lehrer hatte auch nur ein chemie diplom


----------



## Davatar (3. September 2012)

Ich würd dort einfach mal anrufen und nachfragen, was genau Du brauchst, um unterrichten zu dürfen. Die werden Dich schon nicht auffressen, wenn Du nett fragst


----------



## Doofkatze (3. September 2012)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Wenn man so diese Anforderungen liest und dann auf der anderen Seite sieht, was Lehrer heute alles leisten und gleichzeitig aushalten müssen, wie wenig Zeit sie sich für einzelne Schüler nehmen können und wie wenig sie dabei verdienen, könnte man denken, es handelt sich dabei um einen schlechten Scherz.



Naja, man wird nunmal doch Pädagoge. Neben der Vermittlung des Wissens (was an sich schon schwer genug ist) muss man als Lehrer eigentlich auch die Schüler begeistern können, mitzumachen.

Natürlich sind die hohen Anforderungen auch immer wieder die Nachfrage "willst du das wirklich?" "hast du die AGB gelesen?" "sind sie wirklich wirklich sicher?", dennoch vermeidet man auch so, das sich einfach irgendwer in den Beamtenstatus stiehlt.


----------



## zoizz (3. September 2012)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Wenn man so diese Anforderungen liest und dann auf der anderen Seite sieht, was Lehrer heute alles leisten und gleichzeitig aushalten müssen, wie wenig Zeit sie sich für einzelne Schüler nehmen können und wie wenig sie dabei verdienen, könnte man denken, es handelt sich dabei um einen schlechten Scherz.



word. so fcking sad but true ...


----------



## Caps-lock (3. September 2012)

> und wie wenig sie dabei verdienen



Ich finde eure Definition von wenig durchaus amüsant...
Als Lehrer der verbeamtet ist, keine Kinder hat und nicht verheiratet ist, bist du bei deutlich über 2000 Netto.
Und wir reden hier vom Einstieg.

Und sobald du Beamter bist, ist es völlig egal ob du deine Schüler begeisterst...

Ein Lehrer mit 20 Jahren Berufserfahrung, Kindern und Verheiratet ist wohl eher bei 3000 Euro NEtto.

MIt den Summen bist du sehr sicher unter den top 75-80% Verdienern.

Ich will jetzt nich sagen, dass Lehrer sein heißt 20 Wochen Ferien im Jahr zu haben, aber schlecht bezahlt werden sie nicht.
Und als Lehrer machst du dir soviel Arbeit wie du haben willst.
Ne Freundin von mir ist Berufsschullehrerin, die sich auch mal bis nachts um 10 Zeit nimmz für die Unterrichtsvorbereitung.
Sie hat nen alten Mann als Kollegen, der seit 20 Jahren die gleichen Zettel auf den Overheadprojektor wirft.


----------



## Theopa (3. September 2012)

Caps-lock schrieb:


> Ich finde eure Definition von wenig durchaus amüsant...
> Als Lehrer der verbeamtet ist, keine Kinder hat und nicht verheiratet ist, bist du bei deutlich über 2000 Netto.
> Und wir reden hier vom Einstieg.



Nun ja, wenn man das Einstiegsalter bedenkt, relativiert sich das ganze. Wie "jung" ist ein verbeamteter Lehrer denn höchstens? Kann das jetzt nur schätzen, ich denke mal unter 28-29 ist da keiner. Andere haben in dem Alter durch ihre Berufserfahrung schon ein paar Gehaltssteigerungen hinter sich.


----------



## Caps-lock (4. September 2012)

Den Nachteil erst mit mitte/ende 20 Geld zu verdienen hat jeder Student.

Dann zeig mir mal normale Berufe in denen du mit Ende 20 etwa 3800 Euro Brutto hast und für den du NICHT studieren musst.
Klar "verlierst" du als Student erstmal Geld, wenn du studierst.
Dafür hast du aber auch viele Vergünstigungen und kannst im allgemeinen preiswerter Leben.
Im schlimmsten Fall bekommst du Bafög und kannst das dann mit 120 Euro im Monat abstottern.
Dann bist du als Lehrer immernoch bei mehr als 2000 Euro.

Beamter kann man, meinen QUellen nach ab etwa 27 werden, falls es Stellen gibt.



> Gehaltssteigerungen



Bei meiner Schwester (MTA) bedeutet Gehaltssteigerung im besten Fall den Inflationsausgleich.


----------



## Theopa (5. September 2012)

Caps-lock schrieb:


> Dann zeig mir mal normale Berufe in denen du mit Ende 20 etwa 3800 Euro Brutto hast und für den du NICHT studieren musst.



Fluglotse 

Ist mE sogar "nur" eine Ausbildung, die zwar das Abitur, aber kein Studium voraussetzt.


----------



## Magogan (5. September 2012)

Caps-lock schrieb:


> MIt den Summen bist du sehr sicher unter den top 75-80% Verdienern.


Ok, wenn Person A 1 Euro, Person B 2 Euro, Person C 3 Euro, ..., Person J 10 Euro verdient, dann ist Person C mit 3 Euro auch noch unter den top 80% Verdienern


----------



## Y S L (5. September 2012)

Mit ziemlicher Sicherheit kann ich nur sagen, dass du höchstwahrscheinlich mit so einem Gehalt mindestens zu den Top 100% gehören könntest..


----------



## Doofkatze (5. September 2012)

Caps-lock schrieb:


> Den Nachteil erst mit mitte/ende 20 Geld zu verdienen hat jeder Student.
> 
> Dann zeig mir mal normale Berufe in denen du mit Ende 20 etwa 3800 Euro Brutto hast und für den du NICHT studieren musst.
> Klar "verlierst" du als Student erstmal Geld, wenn du studierst.
> ...



Du vergisst die 10-15 Jahre (oftmals ist man ne Ecke älter als 30, bis man verbeamtet wird), die andere bereits in die Rentenkasse eingelagert haben und ihr Leben bereits "im Griff" haben.

Ich war damals zunächst auf der Realschule. Dort wurde uns der Tipp gegeben, lieber direkt in die Ausbildung zu gehen, da man durch ein Studium doch recht viel Zeit verliert und erst mit Anfang 40 langsam Fuß ins Leben fasst. Wir standen also vor der Wahl, mit Anfang 20 eine brauchbare Arbeit und brauchbares Geld zu haben oder aber wertvolle Zeit unseres Lebens zu verschwenden, um erst mit 30 überhaupt den ersten Arbeitstag zu haben, zumal es dann immer noch fraglich ist, ob man dann tatsächlich "unterkommt", im Falle des Lehrers überhaupt Gefallen findet an der Arbeit.

Eben das ist ein ganz entscheidender Punkt. Man lernt nicht das Lehren, um Geld zu verdienen. Dazu benötigt man auch eine gewisse Gabe oder zumindest den Ansatz, wie viel Spaß die Arbeit mit Kindern macht. Einfach zu sagen: Ich lern jetzt Informatik und KÖNNTE später unterrichten ... Das erscheint mir recht sinnlos.

Hinzu kommt die dann noch die "Zielgruppe". Informatik wird nicht in der Grundschule unterrichtet. Ergo wäre die Sekundarstufe 2 erste Anlaufstelle. Man trifft also entweder auf pubertierende Kinder, die mit Kritikfähigkeit nichts anfangen können und sich lieber gegenseitig fertigmachen oder aber auf immer noch pubertierende Kinder, die beschlossen haben, das Kritik jetzt nicht sooo ihr Ding ist und alles sogar besser wissen. In der Berufsschule hat man dann immer 2 Typen Klassen. Die Einen lernen Steuerfutzie wie ich (ich habs ja glücklicherweise schon einige Tage hinter mir) und sind wahrscheinlich begabter im schnelleren Umgang mit Excel als du selbst. Die Anderen sind Handelsschüler (zum Teil höhere Handelsschule, gleiche Geschichte, anderes Alter), die beschlossen haben, dass das Zigarettendrehen eine wichtigere Sache ist und die Tastatur höchstens dazu nutzen, Pornoseiten zu googlen oder doch noch Spiele im Spieleexplorer zu finden.


----------



## Konov (5. September 2012)

Doofkatze schrieb:


> Du vergisst die 10-15 Jahre (oftmals ist man ne Ecke älter als 30, bis man verbeamtet wird), die andere bereits in die Rentenkasse eingelagert haben und ihr Leben bereits "im Griff" haben.



Hmm, als wär das Einzahlen in die Rentenkasse heute noch irgendwas, was einem eine Rente verlässlich sichert 
Ehrlich gesagt macht es mir keine Sorgen, dass ich von meinen 27 Lebensjahren erst durch 9 Monate Zivildienst etwas eingezahlt hab.

Von diversen Minijobs mal abgesehen. Zahlt man da eigentlich ein? Was weiß ich... irgendwie juckts mich nicht 




Doofkatze schrieb:


> Eben das ist ein ganz entscheidender Punkt. Man lernt nicht das Lehren, um Geld zu verdienen. Dazu benötigt man auch eine gewisse Gabe oder zumindest den Ansatz, wie viel Spaß die Arbeit mit Kindern macht.



Meine liebe Doofkatze, damit hast du so verdammt Recht! Ich könnte dich knuddeln. 
Ich glaube, an die Uni zu gehen mit dem Hintergedanken, später mehr kohle zu schäffeln als irgendwer sonst, ist heutzutage sowieso zu einem Mythos verkommen.
Also den Gedanken gibts immer noch häufig, aber bestätigt wird er nicht mehr.


----------



## Theopa (5. September 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Ich glaube, an die Uni zu gehen mit dem Hintergedanken, später mehr kohle zu schäffeln als irgendwer sonst, ist heutzutage sowieso zu einem Mythos verkommen.
> Also den Gedanken gibts immer noch häufig, aber bestätigt wird er nicht mehr.



Man kann schon noch mehr verdienen, in der Praxis sind das dann aber nur die besten 5-10% in jedem Fachbereich. Die bekommen Geld und Jobangebote immer noch hinterhergeworfen. Die breite Masse der Akademiker is heute nur noch unwesentlich besser gestellt als der Rest. Die Arbeitslosenquoten sind noch etwas geringer, was aber oft nur daran liegt, dass man sich immer nach unten, aber fast nie nach oben orientieren kann. 
Wenn dann in der Zeitung steht "nur 2% der Akademiker sind arbeitlos" wird der kleine Nebensatz "aber nur 70% der Akademiker arbieten tatsächlich in dem Beruf für den sie studiert haben" oftmals vergessen.


----------



## Konov (5. September 2012)

Theopa schrieb:


> Man kann schon noch mehr verdienen, in der Praxis sind das dann aber nur die besten 5-10% in jedem Fachbereich. Die bekommen Geld und Jobangebote immer noch hinterhergeworfen. Die breite Masse der Akademiker is heute nur noch unwesentlich besser gestellt als der Rest. Die Arbeitslosenquoten sind noch etwas geringer, was aber oft nur daran liegt, dass man sich immer nach unten, aber fast nie nach oben orientieren kann.
> Wenn dann in der Zeitung steht "nur 2% der Akademiker sind arbeitlos" wird der kleine Nebensatz "aber nur 70% der Akademiker arbieten tatsächlich in dem Beruf für den sie studiert haben" oftmals vergessen.



So siehts aus...

Der Maschinenbauingenieur wird sich auch weiterhin freuen. Alle anderen kämpfen praktisch ums Überleben


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (6. September 2012)

Einige meiner Verwandeten und bekannten haben so brauchbare sachen wie Gartenbau oder Japanologie studiert^^

Wie ist das eig bei berufsschullehrern, ich meine das die mit genügend berufserfahrung kein studium mehr absolviert haben sondern nur noch ne umschulung/lehrgang. fällt zwar für den TE erstmal falch, aber so kommt man an nen lehrerjob ohne staatsexamen


----------



## Garthel (6. September 2012)

Das Problem am Quereinsteiger ist, dass er nicht verbeamtet wird. Daher gibts weniger Geld wärend der Arbeit und später die Rente statt Pension. Wer also unterrichtet ohne Lehramt studiert zu haben sollte diesen Job wirklich gern machen, denn im Gegensatz zum verbeamteten (28 Jahre, verheiratet, ohne Kinder, 3/4 Stelle) werden aus rund 2200€ netto mal flott 1800€ netto, was zwar immer noch ein brauchbarer Verdienst ist, man aber in beiden Fällen noch die ~250€ im Monat abrechnen darf für die private Krankenversicherung (theoretisch ~500€, aber 50% zahlt die Beihilfe). Generell sollte man sich als Lehrer lieber in die weiterführenden Schulen einarbeiten, im Vergleich zur Grundschule (welche von den Schülern meist einfacher ist), ist der dortige Arbeitsaufwand um 90% kleiner. ^^


----------



## Konov (6. September 2012)

Garthel schrieb:


> Das Problem am Quereinsteiger ist, dass er nicht verbeamtet wird. Daher gibts weniger Geld wärend der Arbeit und später die Rente statt Pension. Wer also unterrichtet ohne Lehramt studiert zu haben sollte diesen Job wirklich gern machen, denn im Gegensatz zum verbeamteten (28 Jahre, verheiratet, ohne Kinder, 3/4 Stelle) werden aus rund 2200€ netto mal flott 1800€ netto, was zwar immer noch ein brauchbarer Verdienst ist, man aber in beiden Fällen noch die ~250€ im Monat abrechnen darf für die private Krankenversicherung (theoretisch ~500€, aber 50% zahlt die Beihilfe). Generell sollte man sich als Lehrer lieber in die weiterführenden Schulen einarbeiten, im Vergleich zur Grundschule (welche von den Schülern meist einfacher ist), ist der dortige Arbeitsaufwand um 90% kleiner. ^^



Wobei du in der Regel ohne Lehramtsstudium auch nicht als Lehrer arbeiten darfst.... also jedenfalls wird kaum jemand einen Lehrer einstellen, wenn kein lehramtsstudium abgeschlossen wurde


----------



## Garthel (6. September 2012)

Man darf auch als "nur" im Fach ausgebildeter unterrichten, auch wenn dies seltener ist. Als Beispiel könnte man die Profs an den FHs anführen. Die meisten von ihnen haben in einem technischen Fach promoviert, dann lange Zeit in der freien Wirtschaft gearbeitet und sind dann später zu Forschungszwecken und unterrichten an die Hochschule gegangen. Ok, dass hat jetzt wenig mit dem normalen Lehrer zu tun, zeigt aber, dass man auch ohne Lehramtsstudium unterrichten kann. Ebenso kann ich mich auch an mindestens zwei Lehrer auf meiner alten Schule erinnern welche beim Fach-Abi die technischen Fächer unterrichtet hatten, ohne auf Lehramt gelernt zu haben, sondern ebenfalls die Schiene "Erst arbeiten, dann unterrichten" eingeschlagen hatten. Es ist einfach nur seltener, doch bei einem Lehrermangel, bzw dem Mangel an Kräften innerhalb eines Fachbereichs werden vermehrt Quereinsteiger eingestellt. Ich weis nicht wann es war, ich tippe irgendwann in den 70ern war der Lehrermangel so groß, dass die Schulen fast jeden genommen haben welcher nur halbwegs Ahnung hatte, hauptsache er hatte studiert, dies sorgte zwar dafür dass die neuen Lehrer in den folgenden Jahren weniger Job-Chancen hatten, aber dass war den Quereinsteigern ja egal.


----------



## Legendary (6. September 2012)

ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> Einige meiner Verwandeten und bekannten haben so brauchbare sachen wie Gartenbau oder Japanologie studiert^^


Oh das darfst du nicht die eine Userin hier hören lassen, ich glaube die studiert zweiteres.


Ist doch sicherlich brauchbar in Deutschland.


----------



## Saji (6. September 2012)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Ist doch sicherlich brauchbar in Deutschland.



Für 'n Besuch beim Running Sushi und auf der Connichi bestimmt.


----------



## Reflox (6. September 2012)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Oh das darfst du nicht die eine Userin hier hören lassen, ich glaube die studiert zweiteres.
> 
> 
> Ist doch sicherlich brauchbar in Deutschland.



Dude, mein Traum ist es auch Archäologie zu studieren, obwohl ich genau weiss, dass das total unnütz ist. 

Naja, bei uns in der Schweiz muss man ein Zweitfach nehmen. z.B. war unsere info Lehrerin noch unsere Hauswirtschaftslehrerin und die Mädchensportlehrerin. Ich weiss aber nicht wie es in Deutschland ist.


----------



## kaepteniglo (6. September 2012)

Ich hab noch ne neue Information für den TE:

In Bayern gibt es etwas, das nennt sich Fachlehrer.

Dafür muss man nicht zwangsweise Studiert haben.

Berufsschule: http://www.km.bayern.de/lehrer/lehrerausbildung/berufliche-schulen/fachlehrer.html
Realschule: http://www.km.bayern.de/lehrer/lehrerausbildung/realschule/fach-foerderlehrer.html
Mittelschule: http://www.km.bayern.de/lehrer/lehrerausbildung/mittelschule/fach-foerderlehrer.html


----------



## Konov (6. September 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Dude, mein Traum ist es auch Archäologie zu studieren, obwohl ich genau weiss, dass das total unnütz ist.



Den Traum hatte ich auch mal. ^^

Verfolg den Traum weiter wenn dir danach ist... lass dir nix einreden.
Heute gibts mehr brotlose Kunst als man sich vorstellen kann, aber man sollte auch Spass haben an dem, was man macht.


----------



## Reflox (6. September 2012)

Naja, ich arbeite erst mal und mache nächstes Jahr eine Ausbildung als Kaufmann. Was danach kommt bleibt noch offen


----------



## Caps-lock (6. September 2012)

> erst mit Anfang 40 langsam Fuß ins Leben fasst.



Ok ich kann jetzt nur für mich und meine Frau sprechen.
Wir sind Anfang 30, sie hat studiert (war mit 25 fertig) und arbeitet ganz normal seit über 5 Jahren als Maschinenbauingenieurin , ich habs verbockt und arbeite halt so.
Der Plan für die nächste Zeit ist jetzt ein Haus kaufen.

Wenn man jetzt davon ausgeht, dass ein Abitur (leider) mittlerweile Pflicht ist um im Leben was zu werden, hast du 5 Jahre Studium zu 3 Jahren Ausbildung.
Also hängst du im günstigen Fall den Leuten 2 Jahre hinterher die eine Ausbildung gemacht haben.

Es ehrt den TE, dass er mit 16 Jahren schon soweit plant...
Aber eigentlich ist es utotpisch zu planen in 10 Jahren genau die EINE Planstelle an der Schule seiner Wahl zu kriegen, die SEHR unwahrscheinlich frei ist.



> aber nur 70% der Akademiker arbieten tatsächlich in dem Beruf für den sie studiert haben


Das gilt imho aber großteils für Sozial und Geisteswissenschaften.
Vielleicht noch für abgefahrene Gebiete bei Naturwissenschaften .

Wenn du irgendwas mit ing drin studiert hast, wirst du auch sehr wahrscheinlich in deinem Beruf arbeiten.


----------



## Fusselkorn (7. September 2012)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Ich hab noch ne neue Information für den TE:
> 
> In Bayern gibt es etwas, das nennt sich Fachlehrer.
> 
> ...



Das ist zwar nett von dir aber ich würde schon gern in Ennigerloh und Umgebung bleiben^^


----------



## Ol@f (7. September 2012)

Bei dem "Fachabitur": Erlangst du damit die Fachhochschulreife oder die fachgebundene Hochschulreife? Darüber hinaus klingt dein Startpost etwas merkwürdig. Willst du wirklich als Lehrer arbeiten, d.h. unterrichten oder dafür 'sorgen, dass die Systeme in Ordnung sind'? 

Bei der fachgebunden Hochschulreife gäbe es dann vermutlich paar Möglichkeiten, wobei du das Problem hättest, dass du noch ein weiteres Fach benötigst. Nähere Informationen könnte eine Studienberatung geben. Unter Umständen könnte man vielleicht auch als Quereinsteiger als Lehrer landen, wobei ich das als Außenstehender für eher unwahrscheinlich halte.


----------



## kaepteniglo (7. September 2012)

Fusselkorn schrieb:


> Das ist zwar nett von dir aber ich würde schon gern in Ennigerloh und Umgebung bleiben^^



In NRW gibt es auch die Möglichkeit des "Seiteneinstiegs"

http://www.schulministerium.nrw.de/ZBL/Wege/Seiteneinstieg/index.html



> Weiter müssen nachfolgende Voraussetzungen erfüllt sein:
> •Universitätsabschluss nach Regelstudienzeiten von insgesamt mindestens 8 Semestern, der zu den in der Ausschreibung genannten Unterrichtsfächern oder beruflichen Fachrichtungen passt.
> •Mindestens zweijährige Berufstätigkeit oder zweijährige Betreuung eines minderjährigen Kindes, beides allerdings erst nach Abschluss des Hochschulstudiums.
> •Die für die Unterrichts- und Erziehungsarbeit erforderlichen deutschen Sprachkenntnisse vorhanden sein.
> •Eine Einstellung in den Schuldienst mit positiver Prognose über die Ausbildung in zwei Fächern erfolgt.


----------

